# Kind of worried about



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

I am kind of worried about the chemistry of this team. I mean we change so much parts around, get rid of our locker room guy in Q, have new guys in Pat Burke, Scott Padgett, Tischer, and possibly Bo outlaw is gone too, I'm worried about the chemistry. I don't know how the players will get along because I was just watching insidehoops and it was from last year it showed how well we got along. Im just worried about the chemistry.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I don't think we'll have a chemistry problem. I mean Amare and Marion have been teammates for 3 yrs. Nash got along with them last yr very well. Bell wanted to come here so bad he signed with us first day. Thomas, I'm sure is glad to be out of that hell hole of a team. I think with the players we have and how loose and the type of personalities they are. We won't have that problem really. Last yr, it was our first yr some of these players, and we even added Jax mid way and he seemed like he was there for a longer period of time. Winning may have had some to do with it but I don't think it was that much an impact.

Keeping Bo on the bench would be awesome though. I always wondered why he didn't play. Could've just been a body in there.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

You really think so? I hope so. But who will be the locker room guy to crack jokes and keep everyone loose like Q did?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Kekai said:


> You really think so? I hope so. But who will be the locker room guy to crack jokes and keep everyone loose like Q did?


I think Amare and Marion are simliar in that sense. If they weren't they wouldn't have gotten along with him. You remember teammates with Q? Amare can joke too.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

It's hard to see guys go, but Amare is the one who wanted to Suns to go out and "get me Kurt Thomas". I think they knew someone had to go to make that, or getting any other big guy for that matter, happen. Good thing about the Suns is that their chemistry is helped by their unselfishness on the court. Nash's main goal is to get his teammates involved and make his teammates happy. Plus, they have a well-liked coach in D'Antoni that keeps the mood light. Thomas and Bell have both been described as good guys, and I think they'll fit into this team just fine. You can't replace a personality like Q's, which sucks, but if they realize we are now a better basketball team I think they'll get over it. After all, the only goal for these players is to win that championship.

Hehe, Amare loves to joke...that just brought up a memory of when Amare pulled Jason Williams' headband over his eyes when he was complaining to an official in the playoffs last year. That was hilarious!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Hehe, Amare loves to joke...that just brought up a memory of when Amare pulled Jason Williams' headband over his eyes when he was complaining to an official in the playoffs last year. That was hilarious!


:rofl: I don't remember seeing that and I watched. What'd Jason Williams do? lol


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Hehe, he just ignored Amare, pulled his headband back up and kept talking to the official. Was hilarious man, which you coulda seen it.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Haha I didn't see that, what game was it? I hope Amare grows the fro :clown:


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

Or the Bars Open Late in Phoenix , Thomas might take up his Drinking again . Since he said before like 2 years ago when the Knicks wanted to trade him to a small market team ( I belive Portland) & he said something along the lines I'll have to drink myself into a Coma if I left NY & Did'nt go Home (Dallas for him) . I Know Phoenix is like a .5 hr from Dallas by flight so maybe it will work out . Just throwing it out there I'm not sure if he's comming with AA meetings or what , since he did have that problem in the past with us . but it was kept underraps since thats not the Type of Story NYC Tabloids post , but it's the kind of Story that a Phoenix Tabloid would .


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Quills said:


> Or the Bars Open Late in Phoenix , Thomas might take up his Drinking again . Since he said before like 2 years ago when the Knicks wanted to trade him to a small market team ( I belive Portland) & he said something along the lines I'll have to drink myself into a Coma if I left NY & Did'nt go Home (Dallas for him) . I Know Phoenix is like a .5 hr from Dallas by flight so maybe it will work out . Just throwing it out there I'm not sure if he's comming with AA meetings or what , since he did have that problem in the past with us . but it was kept underraps since thats not the Type of Story NYC Tabloids post , but it's the kind of Story that a Phoenix Tabloid would .


uhhhhh yea.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Yes, he had a run in about three years ago. I don't remember anything about alcohol though. If you are worried about Kurt, then thank God you don't know much about half the other NBA players that play in the NBA. He's stayed quiet since. He also headbutted Josh Howard during a game last year. Yeah, the guy can get a little fiesty.


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

I know Kurt Drinks I seen him in Action , but like I said it was never an Issue before & should'nt now . I just bring it up since in the Past Phoenix Tabloids have ran Storys that they did'nt need to about various players in the Sports in the Town yall live in .


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Quills said:


> I know Kurt Drinks I seen him in Action , but like I said it was never an Issue before & should'nt now . I just bring it up since in the Past Phoenix Tabloids have ran Storys that they did'nt need to about various players in the Sports in the Town yall live in .


Ok you saw him drinking yourself? Where was that at?


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

I drink sometimes, does that mean I have a problem and need AA?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> I drink sometimes, does that mean I have a problem and need AA?


yes.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> yes.



LOL.

Hey, I drink some too. 


But about the Suns, do not worry. We'll be fine chemistry wise.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

BaronMcGrady said:


> LOL.
> 
> Hey, I drink some too.
> 
> ...


As do I. 

And yeah I'm not worrying about the chemistry as much as I'm worried about how we play on the court.


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

seen him at the Copa-40/40 & Exit Every Time Wasted . Not just a Casual Drink i'm talking Hard body & I know how to spot the Signs since I myself is a recovering Alky .


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

is your teams Chemistry , what you relie on most on the Court ? It seemed that way to me when I watched you guys .


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

There's two kinds of chemistry. On court chemistry. Off court chemistry. Suns had both, and will likely have it again next year. Even if Kurt likes to drink when he goes out, the Suns on court chemistry will most likely not be affected. You don't need great off the court chemistry to win, you need to play like a team when you hit the court. Disagree? Go talk to best buddies off the court Kobe and Shaq. Did Rodman's personal life interfere with Jordan's titles? And Nash and Amare and going to still run this team. Nash is going to get everyone their shots and make everyone around him a better player, that's what he does. And that's truly what makes most players happy, because they feel they have a major part in winning. The Suns best weapon last year was confidence. When Amare jumped out of the gate as an absolute monster last year, it catapulted the Suns through the whole season (remember, Q was sucking -horribly- at that time). I would worry a bit about our chemistry if Joe came back, because I don't think the bitter feelings with management would truly be laid to rest. I don't remember any Knicks players not getting along with Thomas. Bell and Padget seem to be nice guys. Jim Jackson still likes his role. Leandro is still going to be the shyest person in the NBA. Steven Hunter if he returns will still have something to prove. Nash is still the best passing PG in the league and does wonders for morale. Amare is still going to carry the inside load and be his usual joking self (except when he gets that 4th or 5th foul, ohh watch out). Marion...psh, Marion is just awesome, usually pretty laid back. Everyone knows their role on this team, and they love to play in their kind of offense. They love D'Antoni and his generally hands off coaching style. I don't see any of this changing.


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

He Did have a Alledged fight with Marbury last season , but Everyone Hates Marbury right ?



I Agree if Joe Johnson came back that would be worse , But Should'nt you at least get better players in the Deal ? I mean the Trade Exception does'nt mean you're going to use it on another player you may end up just using it on amare & that does'nt improve youre team since you already have him . I Think you should be looking for real players that can play on a championship level team & not Boris Daiw .


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Well, yes, we need good players...but not necessarily out of this deal. This is such a good deal for the future that you almost can't pass it up. Two firsts that are only top 3 protected past this year, plus your own draft picks? That let's the Suns find a replacement for Steve Nash, which is huge. Atlanta would have probably given up Childress if there were no draft picks involved, but I don't think that's what the Suns wanted. They also have flexibility to improve their team during the season. Plus, they have a couple more players to sign. It's going to take time to figure out if the deal was truly worth it or not. Bell, Diaw-Riffiod, Thomas, Padgett, Thompson, Tischer, maybe Hunter, whoever else signs, 2 firsts, $10TE that they don't have to use all of if they don't want to - for - JJ, Q, Outlaw, McCarty, Shirley and maybe Hunter. Don't forget teams are usually willing to trade players for first round draft picks. Suns got deeper (assuming they sign one more guy), which was a big problem for them last year. We'll have to wait until they finish signing players to say where the Suns stand.

Plus, Boris Diaw is a pretty good combo guard roleplayer. Scoring is his weakness. But at 6'8 with long arms, transition might be his thing. He can rebound and can dish the ball better than most SG's. He's an above average defender as well. Suns don't need superstars at this point. They need roleplayers who know their roles and stick to performing them while Nash Amare and Marion do their thing.


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

You may have gotten deeper not neccilrey better , to me the point in getting the Excetion is to use it on another player that can get it done on the floor . Because the players you mentioned outside of Kurt Thomas & Padget (He never really been on the Team always was kinda of a mid season pick up) have never played winning ball at any level . Dijon thompsan was a member of a medocre Bruins team , Diaw was on a terrible team in the NBA & Could'nt get it done & I cant remember about his past but I Do remember him being a Defencive Stalwart on a top level club just not sure if it was a Winning one . Bell has floated around so much it's hard to say about players like him or a Tyron Lue . There defintly winning type balll players . They just done always play for winners . 


So to me When youre in a Position like youre team is , Young or Not . You want to get yourself players that have some Winning in there background , even if it means sacrificing for a better player . I mean I would never Take a Robert Horry-Nick Van Exel or a Austin Croshere to Start on a Team . But for some reason those or the players who for one reason or another know how to make there game better in the playoffs then in the Regular season . Honsetly I would take a look at players on Winning Teams that don't get much burn for whatever reason cause they would at least know what winning is about even if they dont play much . Players like a Jonathan Bender-Zoren Planic-Darvin Ham-Darko Millic-Corlis Williamson-Shane Battier You know players that for what ever reason either Know how to Win on have been on Winning teams for there Entire Carear . If I'm a Suns Fan I Suround my Self with Winners over Talent , when where Talking Boris Diaw type talent .



Now Diaw will fit in Nicley with you Guys since in some aspects He Reminds me of Shandon Anderson , who like I said before whould fit in Nicely with your team & Diaw is the Same type of player but with a twist . He's a better Passer then Shandon ever was so thats a big bonus for your club , Me Personally I would perfer 1 pick & Childress or Smith but thats just me .


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Quills said:


> You may have gotten deeper not neccilrey better , to me the point in getting the Excetion is to use it on another player that can get it done on the floor . Because the players you mentioned outside of Kurt Thomas & Padget (He never really been on the Team always was kinda of a mid season pick up) have never played winning ball at any level . Dijon thompsan was a member of a medocre Bruins team , Diaw was on a terrible team in the NBA & Could'nt get it done & I cant remember about his past but I Do remember him being a Defencive Stalwart on a top level club just not sure if it was a Winning one . Bell has floated around so much it's hard to say about players like him or a Tyron Lue . There defintly winning type balll players . They just done always play for winners .
> 
> 
> So to me When youre in a Position like youre team is , Young or Not . You want to get yourself players that have some Winning in there background , even if it means sacrificing for a better player . I mean I would never Take a Robert Horry-Nick Van Exel or a Austin Croshere to Start on a Team . But for some reason those or the players who for one reason or another know how to make there game better in the playoffs then in the Regular season . Honsetly I would take a look at players on Winning Teams that don't get much burn for whatever reason cause they would at least know what winning is about even if they dont play much . Players like a Jonathan Bender-Zoren Planic-Darvin Ham-Darko Millic-Corlis Williamson-Shane Battier You know players that for what ever reason either Know how to Win on have been on Winning teams for there Entire Carear . If I'm a Suns Fan I Suround my Self with Winners over Talent , when where Talking Boris Diaw type talent .
> ...


Problem is they don't want to give up Childress and -definitely- not Smith. Easier said than done. A lot of what you are saying here is easier said than done. Zoran Planinic and Shane Battier? Sure, I'd like those guys on our team. Little problem there is convincing the other team to give them up, not an easy task by any stretch of the imagination. Some of those guys are only "winners" because they happened to play on a team with other great players. Like Ham, who played an average 1.7 minutes per game dring the playoffs last year. While I see the point you are making, I doubt him coming to the Suns would lift the team to another level. I believe Nash, Amare, and Marion are all winners. Bell got minutes on a good Dallas team even though he couldn't really score back then. Jim Jackson has experience with quite a few teams in the league, some winners some not. If Nick Van Exel is considered a winner, then hell the whole Suns team and even the ball-boys that work in the arena are winners...

As far as the TE, you said "to me the point in getting the Excetion is to use it on another player that can get it done on the floor". Yes, that would be the point of getting the exception. I agree this team needs to add another piece or two. I think they'll wait and use it after the season has started and they find out what their most glaring need is. We still don't know if we're going to end up with Finley or whoever else, so any talk of using the TE is very premature.

As far as Diaw not being able to get it done on a terrible team, it was because they don't need what he brings to the table. He's a roleplayer, and the Hawks needed a hell of a lot more than that. His strengths will be more appreciated in a Phoenix uniform.


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

You cant wait to Use an Exception unless it's been Changed in the New CBA , I know this because the Knicks got a Exception before but they only had like 3 months to use it before you lose it .


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

You have one year to use it.


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

I saw Reports where it says it's a 5 mil Exception not a 10 mil Exception that hurts with the quality of player you can get


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Quills said:


> I saw Reports where it says it's a 5 mil Exception not a 10 mil Exception that hurts with the quality of player you can get


The was a preliminary report. If the contract is frontloaded, it's $10. If the contract is not frontloaded, it's $5. At least that's what I've heard.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> The was a preliminary report. If the contract is frontloaded, it's $10. If the contract is not frontloaded, it's $5. At least that's what I've heard.



Correct, it all depends on that first years amount.


----------

